# Check this out



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Check this out. Post your score when you are done. I got a 94 the first time I tried it. Good luck.

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/features ... rgeometry/


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

93 damn thats a tuff game


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i got like a -53 when i couldnt hit the damn running deer i started freaking out and unloading the whole quiver. stupid deer, i may not have hit there "perfect spot" but i bet u a dollar that porkipine looking deer aint going anywhere! hell if nothing else the weight of a hundred arrows sticking out of his *** would slow him down. :sniper:

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am glad that someone else sucked as bad as I did Mark!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

88.....running deer with a bow.... :lol: Fun game though!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

lol :beer: i think my sight was off, or my arrows were bent, and the sun was kinda in my eyes


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

88 the first time, played it ten more times and got to 98. A couple of their shot placements look pretty iffy.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ha... Scored 43!

I was so focused on the deer and didn't see they helped you out down below.


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL -3!!! thank god i only take quartering away shots


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hope I do better with the real thing this year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't know any one that would shoot through the guts. This game is not very accurate.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

61 that frontal shot gave me grief. :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yea I hope my hair grows back. I didnt know that deer was running, maybe i thought he was standin kinda stupid, but damn i didnt see him movin!


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

93...After playing the game for an hour!


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

*-114*

:evil:
I got really hacked at the running buck and well yeah...... 89 the second time though! Thanks for the link Deermeister! :beer:


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

coyote22250, I don't know if you read this or not but this is what it says in the directions for the game.

This game tests your skills at determining shot angles for 12 different deer positions. *Many* of these shots would be considered *unethical* shots which you would *NOT* take in a real bowhunting situation.

Just for our info. I still thought it was fun!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

23 man that was frustrating i just started unloading on every deer.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah i go 57 the first time and i drew the pictures and marks were they needed to be shot at and i got a hundred.

it was not easy


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

98...on the 7th try :lol:

30 yard running shots?...reminds me of goat hunting :eyeroll:

kase


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

59 Tough game the frontal shot killed me. 92 on the second time woo hoo


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

99........................on the 17th try! :strapped:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I scored a 91 the first time I took it....Fun game, I will have to remember where that website is so I can show my buddies.....


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

i finally got 100!!


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

some of those shots seemed pretty far back to me, i punch through the shoulderblade on most deer we got little deer and i use plenty of weight, havent had one yet fail to pass through, most through both shoulders


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I made an 84 you have to read the destructionand really look the shots over. Some were gimmes some were tough.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just played 12 more times YEAH LUCKY 13 finally got 100 
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

wow, -1 then 14, i am just awesome.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

If your bow shoots an arrow at 300 fps it will take your arrow .3 seconds to travel 30 yards. An object traveling at 20 mph will travel 30 feet per second. If my calculations are even close and that deer was running 20 mph you would have to lead it by 10 feet. Since a large deer is about 5 feet long if you had aimed where the game indicated, you would have shot 5 feet behind that deer.
Anybody care to chalange these numbers or do I just have way too much time on my hands.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

DEFINITELY TOO MUCH TIME. lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

haha i got liek 20 the 1st time i freaked out on the runnign deer, lol but u gota be right on, on that game o well glad its a game


----------

